# My Wife's Hybrid: Trek 7.2FX WSD or Specialized Vita XS?



## blue lotus (Aug 22, 2011)

My wife is going to look at hybrids on sale at our LBS later this week, day after TGiving...she is pettite and extremely fit, and LBS recommended a 2011 Trek 7.2 FX WSD or a Specialized Vita XS, both on sale.... She works out daily, and would like a hybrid, to go along with my planned purchase of an entry level racing bike (probably the Trek 1.2) . Any thoughts regarding comparisons between these two hybrids...the Trek is priced at about 10% more, but I haven't seen much comment on it on the various forums. Of course, the day after TGiving, the LBS might be wheeling and dealing and I'm hoping for a great price on both my entry level racing bike and my wife's hybrid.... Please forward your thoughts...thanks! Happy TGiving!


----------

